# Finally got out for a few hours... Got a few for the freezer



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

A good friend of mine was over today to work on his kayak in preparation for the upcoming season. It's been a slow process but finally got it ready for fishing. We had talked about maybe hitting the surf for a bit after we got it done. Well we made it down to the surf around 5:30. Spent a little time scoping it out and settled in on our spot. I knew today wasn't ideal and definitely wasn't excited to see the Gulf laid out so flat. We got our lines set up and it didn't take long before we had a bull red. Shortly after my son came down to sit and fish with us. It slowed for a bit so he went off hunting for shells and sharks teeth. Right after we got another run and put our first fish in the cooler. My son decided it was best to fish at that point. Night went on well after that. Ended up with 7 for the freezer and a few released. Oh, and my son found 12 sharks teeth on the edge of the tide line! All in all it wasn't a bad couple hours of fishing.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks like you guys had a good day. I went by my usual spot today, but someone was close to where I setup, so I tried a couple of places down the beach. No dice. Nice fish!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sounds like a great day.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of drum !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good times spent w/ your son are immeasurable!!!! Catching fish is a bonus!!!


----------

